# Fragen bezüglich Gnome und Openbox

## cITs

Tag auch,

ich hab letztens mein ThinkPad wieder neu aufgesetzt und mich entschieden Gnome mit Openbox zu nutzen.  Ich hab gnome-light installiert und musste feststellen das sich das Menü nicht editieren lässt, zumindest nicht grafisch, weder unter Gnome noch unter Openbox-Gnome. Was ich machen "kann" ist etwas zu deselektieren und das Fenster schließen, ändern tut sich aber nichts. Ein Option zum anlegen gibt es gar nicht (Einträge sind vorhanden und werden nach dem mergen im Menü eingetragen). Was Openbox angeht wollte ich fragen ob jemand eventuell die Aktion kennt die ausgeführt wird wenn ich unter Gnome CTRL-DEL-D drücke (Desktop anzeigen).  

Ich hab bereits Google und die SuFu genutzt aber nichts hilfreiches gefunden.

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen

----------

## marens

Gnome-light + Openbox benutz ich auch teilweise noch, ergänzen sich ziemlich gut.

Der Menüeditor für Gnome ist x11-misc/alacarte.

Die Aktion zum Anzeigen des Desktops unter Openbox is folgende 

```
<keybind key="W-d">

  <action name="ToggleShowDesktop"/>

</keybind>
```

Unter http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Contents findest du eine ausführliche dokumentation der bindings und actions

----------

## cITs

Danke für die Info, werds heute Abend gleich mal ausprobieren

----------

